# Auktorisoidun kääntäjän tutkinnon perusteissa määritellään



## Marsario

"Auktorisoidun kääntäjän tutkinnon perusteissa määritellään tutkinnossa vaadittu kieli- ja kääntämistaito, taito toimia auktorisoituna kääntäjänä sekä taitojen osoittamistapa ja tutkinnon arvioinnin yleiset perusteet." (Lahde: laki auktorisoiduista kääntäjistä 7.12.2007/1231)

Hei,
tuo lause on vähän epäselvä, vaikka en olekaan varma miksi, kun sanat ovat muuten tuttuja. Luulen, että se johtuu sanasta perusteissa; en ymmärrä, miksi se on inessiivimuodossa tai mitä se näin tarkoittaa. Voisiko käyttää jotakin postpositiota esimerkiksi inessiivin paikalla? Tai sopisiko joku synonyymi perusteen sijaan?


----------



## DrWatson

Marsario said:


> Hei,
> tuo lause on vähän epäselvä, vaikka en olekaan varma miksi, kun sanat ovat muuten tuttuja. Luulen, että se johtuu sanasta perusteissa; en ymmärrä, miksi se on essiivimuodossa tai mitä se näin tarkoittaa. Voisiko käyttää jotakin postpositiota esimerkiksi essiivin paikalla? Tai sopisiko joku synonyymi perusteen sijaan?


Sana  _perusteissa_ ei ole essiivissä vaan inessiivissä. En voi kuvitella sen paikalle mitään postpositiota. Synonyymiäkin on vähän vaikea keksiä, kun kyseessä on lakiteksti enkä ole aivan varma, mitä tuo tarkoittaa. "In the basics of an authorised translator's degree"?


----------



## Marsario

> Sana  _perusteissa_ ei ole essiivissä vaan inessiivissä. En voi  kuvitella sen paikalle mitään postpositiota. Synonyymiäkin on vähän  vaikea keksiä, kun kyseessä on lakiteksti enkä ole aivan varma, mitä tuo  tarkoittaa. "In the basics of an authorised translator's degree"?


Kiitos DrWatson vastauksesta, korjasin virheet viestistäni.
Muuten luulen, että tutkinto tarkoittaa tässä pikemmin examination eli koetta kuin degree. Itse asiassa myöhemmin laessa puhutaan todistuksesta.
Mitä sanalla perusteet tarkoitetaan on vielä kuitenkin epäselvää. Seuraavassa rivissä sanaa käytetään uudestaan, en tiedä onko merkytys edelleen sama:
"Tutkinnon perusteista, tutkintokielistä ja niiden kääntämissunnista sekä tutkintotehtävistä päättää opetushallitus 11 pykälässä tarkoitetun tutkintolautakunnan annettua asiasta lausuntonsa."


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Marsario, 
yleensä "perusteet"  voi kääntää  "motivazioni":ksi ,  tässä tilanteessa minä näin kääntäisin : "Auktorisoidun kääntäjän tutkinnon perusteissa määritellään tutkinnossa vaadittu kieli- ja kääntämistaito.."= " Alla base(come movito per cui si fa) dell'esame per la certificazione di traduttore autorizzato, si prendono in esame le capacità linguistiche e di traduzione richieste".


----------



## Marsario

Grazie Cantastorie,
käännös kuulostaa hyvälle!


----------

